# Arden Grange or James Wellbeloved?



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

thinking of changing our dogs dry food. Currently using science plan but not over happy with the ingredient list. so looking for a better quaility food. any advice greatfully welcomed!!!! we do feed raw 3/4 times a week, but dont think i have the time/experience to take the jump over to completly raw, so need a good quaility dry food.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

we use arden grange, zach gets on well with it but tbh i dont think theres much difference, many others recommend james wellbeloved


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for your reply  ive heard both are good foods. im wanting something with the least amount of 'rubbish' in, we have a very hyper jack russel who we think would benefit from a more natural diet. i guess its a bit like hyper kids who have smarties  lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

I have heard (through more knowledgeable members on here) that if you want literally 70% meat, 30% veg the brand to get is Orijen. Its apparently the best quality dry food, I'm happy to stick with what hes on though


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Mine are fed Burns,both have done well on it,they have been on it since pups with very few tummy problems


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Both foods are very good, i have used both and my jacks loved them.
Have you also thought about trying Burns, Wainwrights and Autarky?


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

have a similar post in the cat section and have just been recommended the orijen for the cats. i must say after looking on there website it looks great! only thing that worries me is the ordering online, im rubbish at remembering to do it in time  i think tho for the quaility of the ingredients im tempted to give it a try!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

We use AG for Luika our dog, and JWB for our two cats


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

What is bakers like as a puppy food??

has anybody used it??

we used it on our lab and he loved it and looked really good on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> What is bakers like as a puppy food??
> 
> has anybody used it??
> 
> we used it on our lab and he loved it and looked really good on it.


I personally think it's rubbish,it's full of additives and colourings,it has a high protein content and causes hyper problems in dogs along with skin problems etc.
It's a bit like giving hyper kids smarties.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I personally think it's rubbish,it's full of additives and colourings,it has a high protein content and causes hyper problems in dogs along with skin problems etc.
> It's a bit like giving hyper kids smarties.


Now that you mention it, the lab was quite hyper, thought thatwas just a lab thing tho, but could hav been the food!!

So what is the best puppy food to use, the is being weaned on Eukanuba, but dont want to continue using this as it can lead to him having an iron defficiency.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> Now that you mention it, the lab was quite hyper, thought thatwas just a lab thing tho, but could hav been the food!!
> 
> So what is the best puppy food to use, the is being weaned on Eukanuba, but dont want to continue using this as it can lead to him having an iron defficiency.


I fed mine Burns Mini bites puppy food Burns Real Food for Dogs
Scroll down the page and you will see the Mini bites,mine loved it and are on Burns Adult now,we just change the flvour every so often.


----------



## newfie2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fed my newfoundland pouppy arden grange up until she was 6 mth and changed to Burns as the protein is lower. But Arden Grange did its job in the puppy months and Burns is fab, i feed both my newfies on burns, they love it so much, oh and their poos don't even smell honest!!


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Been having a look at different foods and reviews on the net and different forums and think we are gona steer clear of bakers now i have read up on it and think we are gona go for wainrights from Pets at Home.

has anybody else used this food??
if so what did u think of the results??


----------



## TrAr (Sep 10, 2008)

We're going to try and feed our Sibe Arden Grange, the breeder was feeding him on a mix of wet and dry Asda Hero puppy food! So we're going to try and change him over and see how he goes.

My friend feeds her golden retriever on Burns and he loves it. I've heard James Welbeloved is good as well, but heard it can upset Sibe's stomach so we're gunna avoid that I think.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

They are both very good foods. Not much to choose between, but we have always fed James Welbeloved, never had any problems and thoroughly reccommend it.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

newfie2 said:


> Fed my newfoundland pouppy arden grange up until she was 6 mth and changed to Burns as the protein is lower. But Arden Grange did its job in the puppy months and Burns is fab, i feed both my newfies on burns, they love it so much, oh and their poos don't even smell honest!!


I have been told to get my Leonberger (5 months old) on to Burns but I'm a bit confused as to which type. Which type are you feeding your Newfies?

We will continue to also feed some Butcher's Tripe and some of the Natures Diet sachets - he loves them!

Mag


----------



## newfie2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Magnus said:


> I have been told to get my Leonberger (5 months old) on to Burns but I'm a bit confused as to which type. Which type are you feeding your Newfies?
> 
> Hi Magnus, I always buy three 15kg bags at a time and three different flavours which are: chicken & brown rice, fish & brown rice & vension & brown rice. The reason i went for these was because the protein was the lowest i could find at 18.5%. There are also other flavours to choose from which i will try at some point: duck & B Rice,lamb & brown rice. Or they have a vat free one which is slightly dearer with 24% protein. It really depends what percentage of protein you are looking for. I have surfed every site on the internet and spent a lot of time to find my perfect food for my newfies, and i must say they are looking just lovely on it, shiny coats, etc. I really could not reccommend it enough and i hope this helps with your decision making!


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Newfie2, thanks for that. Just a couple more questions if I may?

Is 5 months too young in your opinion to switch to the Burns diet?

Do you mix the three flavours you buy or feed alternatively from each?

Do you soak the food in water first or feed it dry?

Do you feed additional things such as tripe, Natures Menu pouches etc.?

Thank you
Mag


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

we feed our sibes & oldies on arden grange & several days a week they are fed raw


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

We feed JWB and Monty loves it!


----------



## newfie2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is 5 months too young in your opinion to switch to the Burns diet?

Do you mix the three flavours you buy or feed alternatively from each?

Do you soak the food in water first or feed it dry?

Do you feed additional things such as tripe, Natures Menu pouches etc.?

Hi Magnus,
I do not mix the flavours, they only get one type at a time, don't want to have three bags open at once! I only buy different flavours so newfs don't get fedup of only one flavour. mind you they love it so much they probaboy wouldnt get fedup with one flavour!
I do not soak in water, just make sure plenty of fresh water is always available. To be honest i have about 7 bowls of water available (outside).
I do not feed any additional food, i am very strict on this. They actually do not need anything extra ontop of their feed. But if there is left over veg, rice etc from our food they will get this (as long as there is no salt added)

Burns also cater for puppies, they have different varieties available. I would not hesitate to feed my pup on Burns in future. Obviouosly you would have to introduce it very gradually. But if i were you, i would actually give Burns a ring on 0800 018 1890 and they would be able to advise you what puppy foods they have. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Yes do ring Burns they are very helpful also they will send you samples


----------



## eclaire (Oct 12, 2008)

ours are on jwb but i am thinking of changing to AG because it has no added salt and also because they operate a no animal testing policy. (JWB is now part of the pedigree group who dont have a non animal test policy). I wouldnt feed IAMs or Euk because of their policies.

I have been told the AG may make them hyper - has anyone found this?

Having read the posts i am going to look at Burns as well as low protein looks like a good thing for my pair.
claire:-}


----------



## janno (Nov 2, 2008)

I have just bought a bag of Wainrights, I went for JWB but the girl in the shop said it was jsut as good and it had the same ingredients. Has anyone ever used this.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

janno said:


> I have just bought a bag of Wainrights, I went for JWB but the girl in the shop said it was jsut as good and it had the same ingredients. Has anyone ever used this.


No but we are hopefully gona change our akita to this when we get him(obviously change it gradually), looks like a good quality food for a good price, can you let me know how you and your dog get on with this??

i did some research about it on the net and it has had some really good reviews.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Our Chessie nearly died, his stomach lining was rejecting all food as if it was poison, the only one he could tolerate seemed to be tinned Chappie. He can now tolerate Ocean white fish JWB. We can't mess about with his diet as he can get very ill if his stomach rejects anything. so I have to recommend JWB


----------



## janno (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes 
I will let you know how we go, He has had some mixed in his food at tea time and at supper and also I have used the wainrights as a treat and he has eaten every bit. I am going to add a bit more tomorrow. I got the Turkey and rice one.


----------



## montymonster (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Our 8 month old Dobermann Monty is currently on the large breed puppy Orijen dog food.
When I first had him at 8 weeks he was on Eukanuba, which I switched to Arden Grange large breed puppy for the reasons normally associated with Eukanuba and Iams etc.
He was fine on the AG, and I started feeding it with tripe and turkey neck chunks to try and build his weight up as he was starting to look very skinny. This worked a treat for the last 3 months but then his poo's seemed to be getting worse and worse so switched to the Orijen and stopped giving raw food.
His poo's are now very good and he seems to like the food (he has only been on it for a week).
If his weight starts to drop off again then I will start to give raw a couple of days a week on top of this.

The Orijen is expensive but from all the research and good things I have heard I think it could be a winner! It comes vaccum packed in foil bags and smells great!


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

In my opinion Burns is the best I feed my 13 gsd 11 labx and my 17 month rottweiler on burns and they all are looking good. Another plus in my opinion is that burns are against animal testing and none of their products are tested on animals where upon its the complete reverse for science diet.


----------



## eclaire (Oct 12, 2008)

Arden Grange are also against animal testing. How do Wainwrights and Burns stand on this does anyone know?
claire:-}


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Burns are against animal testing not sure about wainwrights.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't speak regarding animal testing but I've just gone from Royal Canin to Wellbeloved adnd my two love it, I changed mainly due to cost but also that it's more natural, Mine also eat a lot of fresh fruit and veg and chicken. There's too much info out there!!! Way too confusing!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

My Akita puppy used to love Arden Grange puppy food but since he turned 6months he hates it..have tried everything..adding wet foodetc etc.. but nothing works..what food is as good as Arden Grange that i could try? 

Thank you


----------



## Aranlady (Jun 3, 2013)

I've just swapped my 10 month old GSD completely onto Arden Grange after mixing a couple of bags with her other food. Result - she's pooing for England. Have ordered a sack of Eukanuba (which she was fed on up to the Arden Grange swapover) and will mix it again, then completely swap her back to Eukanuba. Never known such a big change in digestive upset.


----------



## Polarbear2008 (Apr 3, 2013)

I changed Bailiie's food from science plan to Arden Grange last June and we've never looked back :001_tt2:
She loves her food now but had to be tempted at every meal time with science plan  I've contacted Arden Grange too and they are great to deal with. I highly recommend Arden Grange. Bailiie is much better too on this food


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

my eldest has been on JWB for years and done fine on it I got her the regular flavours with rice and sometimes the ones with veg not realising the difference at the time (the veg one been entirely grain free) I just got them for variety.

My puppy (JJ) though has sensitive digestion so had to research all ingredients and realised later I'd already fed Inca JWB cereal free before at times! 

I had been trying other foods as JWB only got rated orange on here but he had problems with them (higher protein multi meat ones) so ended up going back to JWB as it has single source of protein plus my puppy actually won a JWB competition so I've ended up with a years supply of it free! 

I could sell it on ebay and use money to buy another brand I guess but it seems a waste of time as we've finally got rid of his runny eyes and the squits on this one (ocean fish & veg one). 

I was interested in Orijen whole prey one but as he had problems on another 80/20 food I don't think it would work for him and its expensive to buy if its doesn't agree with him. 

I think we'll stick with this one for the next year until used it all up free supply then decide what to do.

I was also looking at AG Sensitive for JJ and senior or light for Inca. I liked that AG senior had extra MSM glucosamine etc but think it had higher fat than JWB senior and more cereal...winning the comp kind of made the decision for me!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I did feed Dillon JW but for some reason took a dislike to it, his been on Arden Grange for over a year now with no problems.


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

wrinkles said:


> thinking of changing our dogs dry food. Currently using science plan but not over happy with the ingredient list. so looking for a better quaility food. any advice greatfully welcomed!!!! we do feed raw 3/4 times a week, but dont think i have the time/experience to take the jump over to completly raw, so need a good quaility dry food.


Mine is on James W, but haven't tried anything else. Because she's a large breed, was advised to keep protein percentage low so that growth isn't too fast for bones. This was one of the percentages I could find. She's even complimented a number of times on her weight, body shape/lines and coat condition. Also it hasn't been pushed on me by the vet (who s awesome - bet vet I've had, who most of the time only charges for routine meds and no consult fee)

ETA - stupid iPad and operator, apologies for all the errors above! Off to bed now, so haven't amended them!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

My two have Burns Alert lamb and rice is a bit cheaper than the usual lamb and rice. I stic to lamb because my lurcher is very sensitive, i have used a few different foods but tried Burns and they have been on it ever since. heir coats are in great condition and they don't have that doggy smell, their poos are small and firm. I have tried Arden Grange lamb and rice and i think thats a good food too but prefer Burns i think. Its a bit more affordable since they changed their bag sizes to 12kg, i pay £32.00 from Vet UK.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Gil3987 said:


> Been having a look at different foods and reviews on the net and different forums and think we are gona steer clear of bakers now i have read up on it and think we are gona go for wainrights from Pets at Home.
> 
> has anybody else used this food??
> if so what did u think of the results??


We are using Wainwrights for our puppy she loves it! And I am very happy with her condition and the ingredients. She will be on skinners when she hits a year. :thumbup1:


----------

